# 12 string acoustic top wood



## camvee (Jul 21, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a 12 string acoustic there is not a great choice around here to compare, I am looking for opinions on a Spruce top or a Cedar top. also opinions on Canadian made 12 strings S/P, Seagull, Norman, Art and, Lutherie, I did try a Yamaha c/w 12 which had a Spruce top and Nato back and sides, it sounded pretty good. I am trying to stick to the Canadian made guitars I have 3 M/J a S/P spruce top, a seagull cedar top, and a norman spruce top, plus a 5th ave godin.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spruce & cedar tops have different sound, and I've heard different words used to describe the differences.
It also depends on solid top vs laminate as well.
But in general--cedar tends to be warmer, and spruce brighter--same for 6 string or 12.

But like all wood you will see variations--try both out.

Cedar is softer, so look for it to scratch up more easily--I know mine has.
(My cedar top is a 12 string Simon & Patrick.)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I wouldn't get too hung up on choice of top wood for a guitar. Find one that feels and sound s good, for you. Limiting your choice based on advice you get on an internet forum won't serve you well.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

+1 with ronmac, try them and listen. Also, take someone with you so they can play and you can listen from in front (sounds different). From what I understand, a spruce top will change sound over the years (mine has, S&P 6 spruce top), while a cedar will remain relatively the same.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I myself have never seen a cedar top 12 er and can I recommend 1 thing, while its nice to support Canadian products buy what sings to you. When looking at 12 strings I think the sound that captures you is much to important to worry about if its Canadian made or not. There are a lot of greta 12ers out there you just need to find the one that you enjoy and I guess you might need to take a trip down to tKamloops or lower to see more variety then you can find in Kelowna unless you are looking for used, as I have seen some from your area on craigslist at times.Ship


----------



## camvee (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply I will have to takea trip to Vancouver and try a few


----------



## camvee (Jul 21, 2008)

ronmac said:


> I wouldn't get too hung up on choice of top wood for a guitar. Find one that feels and sound s good, for you. Limiting your choice based on advice you get on an internet forum won't serve you well.


I find the stores around Kelowna maybe have a low stock of 12 strings so I will have to take a trip to Vancouver and compare a few


----------



## camvee (Jul 21, 2008)

zontar said:


> Spruce & cedar tops have different sound, and I've heard different words used to describe the differences.
> It also depends on solid top vs laminate as well.
> But in general--cedar tends to be warmer, and spruce brighter--same for 6 string or 12.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply I will have to take a trip to vancouver a check some out


----------



## camvee (Jul 21, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> I myself have never seen a cedar top 12 er and can I recommend 1 thing, while its nice to support Canadian products buy what sings to you. When looking at 12 strings I think the sound that captures you is much to important to worry about if its Canadian made or not. There are a lot of greta 12ers out there you just need to find the one that you enjoy and I guess you might need to take a trip down to tKamloops or lower to see more variety then you can find in Kelowna unless you are looking for used, as I have seen some from your area on craigslist at times.Ship


I will take your advice and take a trip


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ronmac said:


> I wouldn't get too hung up on choice of top wood for a guitar. Find one that feels and sound s good, for you. Limiting your choice based on advice you get on an internet forum won't serve you well.





Jim DaddyO said:


> +1 with ronmac, try them and listen. Also, take someone with you so they can play and you can listen from in front (sounds different). From what I understand, a spruce top will change sound over the years (mine has, S&P 6 spruce top), while a cedar will remain relatively the same.


Exactly--which is why I recommended trying them out, but no harm in giving general info, that includes a disclaimer...




Ship of fools said:


> I myself have never seen a cedar top 12 er


Really?
Well if you read this, now you have--at least in a picture-


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I knew that they existed but never saw one in a store or anyone I knew never had one, seen them on line but I don't really think that I would enjoy a Cedar top 12er for myself, but thye are pretty to look at.ship


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd go with spruce, but I'm a big fan of that really bright 12 string sound. More or less comes down to what feels right when it's in your hands. I know I tried a Crafter 12 string a few years back which was nice and cheap too, I passed on it figuring I'd get over it. A week later I went back to buy it and it was gone, haven't seen one since.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> but thye are pretty to look at.


Even with all the scratches?


----------

